# Bolens Husky 2080 Rear Tine Tiller



## bearbon

I'm just wondering if anyone has any information or manual for my 1950's era Bolens Husky model 2080-02 rear-tine tiller. It's a heavy duty machine weighing around 875 lbs, powered with a Wisconsin AENLD and rides on 16" tires. It has a lot in common with the Bean-Cutler/Bolens Ridemaster but it's a walk behind machine. So far I've stumped all the "experts" who never heard of this model. Thanks - Bear


----------



## wilberj

Hi can you post some photos I may be abell to help you.


----------



## brianbolens

I would love to see some pictures of this tiller!
The 2080-02 would be between a 1959-1960 Model Rated at 9.2HP
What are your plans for the tiller?
I have the "Little brother" of your Tiller which is a 1958 3.6HP Model


----------



## bearbon

Here's some pics I just took of the Bolens 2080 or "Model 80" as it's titled in the old photo. Like I said, it's in parts but is next in line for restoration. Never mind the dust and dirt, it's in good shape and will only need a major clean-up and de-greasing to get going. I'll have to make gaskets since I don't have a source for parts or a manual but I'm not new to this game so it shouldn't be a problem - just fun. I also have a Graham-Paige Rototiller but the Bolens will be for breaking new ground. Can't wait!


----------



## brianbolens

Wow what a find!
If I were you, I wouldnt use it for tilling after restoration. 
These tillers are hard to find. In fact this is the first "live" model 2080 I have seen in my years of Bolens collecting

I'll check my literature and see if I have any thing else on your tiller.


----------



## wilberj

Now I have seen it I know what your talking about, yes some of the tiller was based off the ridemaster the front part of the trany and engine area are main parts you can see that were based off the ridemaster.


----------



## brianbolens

I may have located a Manual for you, I'll keep you posted....


----------



## bearbon

Woohoo! Thank you for remembering! 

I started the initial inspection and overhaul this afternoon and already I have some questions. 
The front axle housing looks identical to the Ridemaster with one major exception. This machine has a locking/freewheeling axle which is engaged by tightening one hub. The Ridemasters don't have this feature. Does the Ridemaster tractor have a differential or is it a locked axle?

The axle bearings feel okay so I don't really want to disassemble the complex
axle without a manual, but I do need to change the bearings on the worm shaft. I'm going to try to pull the worm shaft and bearings out and hope it will clear the drive gear once the shaft is loose. I removed the bearing retainer but it didn't budge so I'll have to use some heat.

The input shaft (with the engine driven pulley on the front) feels good so I'm
not going to remove it now. I'm just curious though about the bearing at the
pulley end. I don't see a grease fitting. Is it just a sealed bearing?

The grease in this gearbox is hardened and caked worse than anything I ever
encountered. It's like removing the baked on grease in an oven! I'm using a heat gun to soften it up but what a mess. Thanks again, Bear


----------



## wilberj

I seen this is also called the Tillmaster.


----------



## DAVELINTZ

*Bolens husky 2080-2*

Here is a bolens model 2080-2 tiller this was used by old farmer out here in rosamond calif ,till wife bought him old 9n tractor , then it was stored out back for years till we found at his estate sale engine not shown in photo but does run have engine in garage so , thought id share this old bolens tiller with you all ill update later when we mount engine


----------



## wilberj

DAVELINTZ said:


> Here is a bolens model 2080-2 tiller this was used by old farmer out here in rosamond calif ,till wife bought him old 9n tractor , then it was stored out back for years till we found at his estate sale engine not shown in photo but does run have engine in garage so , thought id share this old bolens tiller with you all ill update later when we mount engine


Great find what is your plans for her?


----------



## DAVELINTZ

wilberj said:


> Great find what is your plans for her?


hi, well my father in law bought to restore , but is now severe with cancer , so either fix it up or , sell it to someone will love restore it , i might even get my hands dirty restore it , but will be my first restore , :dazed:


----------



## fwurth

Hello,

I know this is an old thread, but I also have recently purchased a Bolens Tillmaster and am in need of some information. It was without engine or drive pulleys and I will need to replace them. Any information on the pulleys (sizes, dimensions, etc...) will be helpful. Did the tiller use the same pulleys as the Ridemaster?

Thank you


----------



## bearbon

*Bolens 2080 Heavy Tiller*

I don't have a Ridemaster parts breakdown but the pulleys may be the same. Mine has a Wisconsin AENLD engine but I think the Ridemaster may have used a different engine. I'll be happy to send you a copy of the manual for this machine. I has an illustrated parts breakdown and list so you can compare it to the Ridemaster. I can also measure the pulleys if the part number doesn't help. I'll get to it tomorrow and let you know the sizes.

I also found a number for the belts. 1707233 , Length 26" Width 1/2" and is a matched set of three belts.


----------

